

'Microsoft Is Basically Malfunctioning,' Says A 20-Year Veteran Of The Company - SlipperySlope
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-malfunctioning-joachim-kempin-2013-2

======
jmspring
1\. Leave one of the best known companies 10 years prior. 2\. Write book
critical of company. 3\. Profit.

Found that missing post-collecting underwear point.

But, in all seriousness, MSFT has its challenges. However, it still brings in
huge amounts of money and is dominant (though not as much as before) in a
couple of major areas. It is a well known company and an easy target for many
to criticize.

~~~
SlipperySlope
Back in the 1980's IBM lost its way with personal computers, as Microsoft
disrupted it with regard to its legacy systems. Looks like MS is in the same
position now.

------
will_brown
In the same argument he says MS should compete with FB and spin off the Xbox
which is a "crummy product"? At any given time millions of people are on Xbox
Live, they stay on it for hours at a time, and unlike FB people are paid
subscribers to Xbox Live. If anything FB should be jealous of Xbox and Xbox
Live. How many FB users would pay $7/month just for the service?

------
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

The software giant is wrongly focused on competing with Apple by "pissing off
its loyal hardware manufacturers" and releasing its own PC ...

